

How we used Crowdtilt to test a new product idea: the ultimate hoodie - jontang
http://vastrm.com/blog/

======
livestyle
Great way to validate.

Quick question around this qoute from the crowtilt campaign.

"Our hoodies have been retailing for $245 in some upscale stores around the
country, but weare selling these below our wholesale pricing ($90) at $69 +
$9.95 (priority shipping)"

Do you mean this type of hoodie sells for $245 or your actual hoodie?

~~~
jontang
We are selling a similar hoodie with the same fabric, but different style
treatments in boutique retail stores. These are stores that sell brands such
as Cucinelli, Zegna, Brioni, Kiton. They have polo shirts that retail for
upwards $450. Not for everyone, but it reflects the quality of fabrics,
craftsmanship and design that we are able to obtain with our supply chain and
mfr capabilities.

------
marek12886
This is super exciting. Definitely a better way if you're looking to sell
something to an established community.

------
dmd
Is there any way to actually buy one if this is the first you've heard of it?

------
harryzhang
worked great! excited to get them :-)

